# If You Start Thyroid Meds, Are You On Them for Life?



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

My TSH is normal, all my levels are normal, but I have Hashimoto's. After an ultrasound, my doctor decided to put me on 25 mcg of Synthroid, since she felt it would calm my thyroid down. My mom goes ahead and takes my results to her doctor, and then her doctor said I should not be on thyroid medication, because then I'll be on them for life.

Who's right? What should I do? This is all just so stupid and stressful.

August 18th:

T4 7.3 (4.5-12.0)

T3 Uptake 27 (24-39)

Free Thyroxine Index 2.0 (1.2-4.9)

TSH 3.89 (0.450-4.500)

Antithyroglobulin 63.4 (0.0-0.9)

TPO Antibodies 172 (0-26)

November 4th:

TSH 2.5

T4 8.2

T3 Uptake 24

Free Thyroxine Index 2.0

December 2nd:

TSH 2.161

FT4 0.9 (0.6-1.5)

Free T3 3.0 (1.5-3.5)

December 11th Ultrasound:

The right lobe measured approximately 4.0 x 1.5 x 1.2 cm
size. The left lobe measured 4.2 x 1.1 x 1.1 cm size. The isthmus
measured 3 mm AP dimension. Echotexture of the thyroid gland is mildly
heterogeneous. No dominant nodule is identified. No abnormal fluid
collections are seen.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Generally, yes, you will be on them for life. Hashimoto's is a progressive disease -- it's not something that you recover from, although you might have spells where the symptoms are less intense.

Do you have antibodies?


----------



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

But my mom's doctor basically said that if I start the pills now they'll mess up my thyroid, and I don't need to be on them now because my thyroid is perfectly healthy, even though I have the antibodies. (I updated the post with my antibodies above)


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

With antibodies that high, things are not 100% healthy. Did your doctor suggest an ultrasound of your thyroid? You'd want one at this point, with the high antibodies.

And I actually think the 25mcg of Synthroid might be good for you. Your TSH is high-ish and your FT4 is about to drop out of the range, both indicators of hypo. Are you having any symptoms?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

It's not going to "mess up" your thyroid -- your body is already doing that on it's own.

I used to have a better source, but this article might help you understand what your doctor is trying to do: http://thyroid.about.com/od/hypothyroidismhashimotos/a/preventative.htm

"But new research has been published that supports the understanding that autoimmune Hashimoto's disease may be preventable, slowed, or even stopped entirely before it progresses to

destruction of the thyroid gland and hypothyroidism."


----------



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

Oh God now her doctor is calling me...


----------



## spotted (Nov 22, 2014)

@jenny v: Yes, I had an ultrasound (results added above). It was the result of the utlrasound that made my doctor put me on medication. My mom's doctor called me and kept insisting that there's absolutely no reason for me to be on medication if my levels are within range since I will become dependent on them. She said my range is a perfectly healthy range.

I've had symptoms for YEARS. If anything, since I've started Synthroid, it's helped a tiny bit. My dad's happy because I'd barely eat before, but now I'm eating, and I don't get nauseous as much (I used to get nauseous every time I ate). I have many more symptoms besides that but that's all I've noticed in terms of feeling better on the pill.

My list of symptoms is here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/11378-not-sure-whats-wrong-with-me/#entry94887


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Clearly, you have a thyroid issue. Chose the doctor you feel most comfortable with. See what happens.

Hugs,


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

spotted said:


> Oh God now her doctor is calling me...


You know what I say? Unless her doctor has seen you, reviewed your file, and all lab/test results, he or she has no business calling you.

Your doctor is being proactive and, I think, is taking the right approach.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Yeah, I would not answer the phone when that other doctor calls. It's really none of their business since you're not even their patient!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Frankly, it is unethical in the medical provider community for a doctor to approach a patient under the care of another doctor.

Something's wrong with this picture [meaning your mother's doctor]. Out of curiosity, what kind of doctor [specialty] is s/he?

Yes, take the Synthroid. With antibodies that high you need to harness them.


----------

